
United States of Insurance - jeff18
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/united_states_of_insurance/
======
GFischer
I should nitpick in the main article's discussion, but: "The U.S. probably has
the best disaster emergency resources in the world. "

Really? They looked downright incompetent as seen from here when Katrina
struck. I'm trying to find a credible disaster preparedness / emergency
management metric, but skimming the Google results seems to point out that
European countries and even Australia are better at disaster preparedness.

